# 50 and 60 somethings leading CCW



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

While this is my demographic, (50-something), I wonder since there are fewer people in the generations that follow us baby-boomers...

How many preppers are under 50 years old? on this forum?

More older Texans are packing heat | Top Stories | News from Fort Worth, Dallas, Arlingt...


----------



## Doommaker (Sep 12, 2013)

25 here.


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

38 here.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

57 and going strong.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

59 and packing


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> While this is my demographic, (50-something), I wonder since there are fewer people in the generations that follow us baby-boomers...
> 
> How many preppers are under 50 years old? on this forum?
> 
> More older Texans are packing heat | Top Stories | News from Fort Worth, Dallas, Arlingt...


I think the article is spot on. Us aging Boomers do have more to lose and physically, we're not as able to defend ourselves as we were when we were younger. I know this is true for my wife and me. Add to that our perception that society is getting meaner all the time and I think Boomers will continue to lead the way in concealed carry.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

It's because the 50-60 crowd are the ones who remember seeing Charles Bronson "putting things right" in the theaters. 
View attachment 2659


I'm but a spry 43.


----------



## split (Sep 2, 2013)

redo this post as a poll


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

57, ccw for 25 years now.


----------



## thegtwyo86 (Sep 2, 2013)

27 here


----------



## 45thumper (Jul 23, 2013)

Mid 60's here and I carry every time I leave the home. The world situation is different from 30 years ago and I don't mean better. Young people think older people are easy targets, especially when they have several of their friends with them. The msm does not report the mob violence going on across the nation but it is. Older people can not run as fast as they once could (at least I cant but I can shoot a lot better now).


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

45thumper said:


> Mid 60's here and I carry every time I leave the home. The world situation is different from 30 years ago and I don't mean better. Young people think older people are easy targets, especially when they have several of their friends with them. The msm does not report the mob violence going on across the nation but it is. Older people can not run as fast as they once could (at least I cant but I can shoot a lot better now).


I pity the punks who would pick on this old guy(me)I would try to walk away from it, or, if I had to, cut them or shoot them.mister 9mm is only one of my force multipliers.


----------



## IggyThump (Sep 7, 2013)

24 here


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

55 here but sounds better calling it 28 Celsius years - LOL


----------



## Earthscreations (Jul 30, 2013)

30, with an Indiana lifetime carry permit


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

My 70 year old neighbor tells me a great story. He is driving through a neighborhood one day trying to get to a job site (he is a builder) and these two contractors have the road blocked, chatting from the driver's seats. He gives them a honk...they don't move. Another honk...no movement. He gets out to go and ask the guy to clear the road and this guy gets bowed up. "Are we going to have an argument?!" 

My neighbor pulls out a snub .38 and says, "let me show you how old men settle arguments." 

...The guy moved his truck.


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

58 here. Got my CCW in Jan, this year. But have carried one in the car since the mid eighties. What started me then was some random violence on the interstate hwys. Punks were randomly waving guns and forcing people over to rob them. If you didn't stop they fired on you. All this stuff is nothing new, just more of it and of course the new media has to put their spin on it. What's that that our Attorney General said? " Never let a crisis go to waste."


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

27 been carrying since I was 18 cant wait to go back to open carry florida seems to be heading that way again.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I started carrying concealed in 1971 (when I was of age) and I am 63 and still carrying.


----------



## BurgerBoy (Jan 27, 2013)

72 in December, have a KY CCDW, and carry a Beretta PX4 Storm Compact everywhere I go. I started packing heat in 1970 when I got out of the Army.

My daughter (38) packs a Bersa Thunder 9 UC Pro that I gave her.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm 65 and never felt better because of the confident arrogant mindset age gives us..
John Cleese (74) summed it up when he said- "As i've got older i've realised nobody knows what they're talking about" (meaning politicians, world leaders etc)
Here's me a couple of years ago under my wargaming name of 'Poor Old Spike', note the supercool body language that says "Doomsday sounds as if it'll be fun so bring it on baby, i can hack it!"-






Speaking of wargames, I've been topping worldwide tactical PC wargame contests for the past 11 years and there are a few players around who are even older than me, but the average age is around 35-ish, and as they take their best shots at me i think "You're gonna have to do better than that, sonny!"
Here's a wargame league I conquered earlier this year-


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

40 and have been permit holder for 16yrs.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

split said:


> redo this post as a poll


Lol I don't know how.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

65 and I pack. A 44 Special in the front pocket, two 357's and a 30-30 in the truck. Yeah, I'm old school.
I used to carry IWB a Colt Commander 45 ACP, but that's just too uncomforable and unneccessary out here in small town America.


----------



## 71Chevrolet (Nov 19, 2012)

30 and well armed! I drive truck so my career has taken me to cities that I would not go to otherwise. I've been down the wrong road a time or two and wouldn't consider traveling unarmed.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Better late than never as I catch up on a couple of interesting threads, I'm 67 and carry a CC either 380 or a 9mm on a pancake OWB.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

20, with 30 years experience......:mrgreen: Mrs Rigged would argue that I'm 10 with 40 yrs experience but she's just mad cuz I pulled her ponytail.


----------

